# Clamping jig for segmented blanks



## lwalden (Jan 14, 2008)

This really only works well with segments that are 90 degrees to the axis legth of the pen, but I've found it saves me a lot of time and has significantly improved the accuracy of my glue ups for those type of segmented blanks. I'm including a pic of the Texas Tech Red Raider prototype I did recently as an example of the type of segmenting this works well with.....

*Image Insert:*





If you look at the pic closely, you'll see the segments didn't line up accurately. Part of this was related to me getting the orientation of the segments out of whack, hence the numbering I'm now doing on each segment that can be seen in the jig pics below. Another part of that was related to the twisting effect I was getting tryting to clamp the piece up with a simple bar clamp. By building the jig with the cradle for the pieces 45 degrees rotated from square, it makes it easy to keep everything lined up, as well as flush on the two sides that rest in the cradle. That way clean up sanding only really needs to be done on the two upper sides, and primarily for removal of the excess pick guard laminate and aluminum spacers I used. And by using UHMW for the contact pieces, clean up is a breeze. I also left a gap between the two pieces that form the bed of the cradle, so glue build-up during clamping wouldn't create an obstacle. 

And here's a few pics of the clamping jig....










All in all not very pretty, and not very complex, but works pretty darn good for a first version.

Comments, and recommendations for improvements, would be appreciated.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, you got fancy! I just use an Irwin squeezy hand clamp for mine! heh

Nice jig!

[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting! And you didn't bring this to lunch today, Why?


----------



## LEAP (Jan 14, 2008)

Nicely done, thanks for sharing. I picked up a veneer press screw like that at Woodcraft recently for about $20. Guess I'll have to go get another one.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Interesting! And you didn't bring this to lunch today, Why?



Why? How 'bout, cuz I didn't want the master of artistic segmented blanks laughing at my poor feeble attempts to make simple 90 degree segments easier? And, when was the last time your finished segmented piece didn't include half a dozen screwy, uh, er, artistically angled segments? [][}] See, that's the difference between listening to "phantom of the Opera" while coming up with a blank design, and listening to good ol' Stevie Ray while slapping some straight cuts together........[8D]


----------



## leehljp (Jan 14, 2008)

In making mine, the first thing I do is glue the center section on the tube and then turn it down on the lathe to have square ends. This not only squares up the ends of the center section but lets me measure and make sure it is centered.

Next I get all of the segments lined up and make sure the two outside (end) segments are about 1/8 in longer than the tube. I use Thick CA here (and on one occasion, I used 5 min epoxy) and clamp the whole setup in my padded bench vise.

I like your set up too.


----------



## TBone (Jan 14, 2008)

Lyle, very cool and definitely has me thinking about how to make mine.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, i have been racking my brain on how to make something like that but nevr thought of a press screw,if ya keep them in line it will make the next step easier,i go astray trying to sand glue off and press to hard and somethings go out of sq. Thanks Carl


----------



## R2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nifty little device.[][]


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2008)

Lyle,

Great idea, and thanks for sharing.  So far, I've just been using c-clamps and delrin strips.

Regards,
Eric


----------

